# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Σκούπες & Σκουπάκια >  καταργηση ρυθμηστη στροφων

## scarver

ηλ σκουπα crown λειπει απο το κυκλωμα ρυθμηστη στροφων μια αντισταση πως μπορω να συνδεσω το μοτερ και ας δουλευει στο μαχ εχω 2 ακρα προς μοτερ δινω 220 ? ευχαριστω

----------


## FILMAN

E, ναι... Αλλά γιατί δεν βάζεις μια φωτο της πλακέτας;

----------


## scarver

> E, ναι... Αλλά γιατί δεν βάζεις μια φωτο της πλακέτας;


κανω αυτο που προτεινεις απλα δεν πολυχρησιμοποιειτα ο ρυθμ στροφωνΦωτογραφία0479.jpgΦωτογραφία0480.jpgι

----------


## FILMAN

Τι εννοείς "λείπει μια αντίσταση";

----------

